# "Voor iets bang zijn": de plaats van voorzetselvoorwerpen...



## ThomasK

Ik merkte net dat het niet evident lijkt om te zeggen: (???) "Je moet niet voor die grote hond bang zijn", terwijl "Ik moet aan X denken" net het meest evident is, naast "Ik moet denken aan X", de meer relaxe vorm. Met anderze woorden: in combinatie met "bang" lijkt plaatsing buiten de tang het meest evident, of zelfs de enige mogelijkheid, toch in zinnen met AUX/hulpwerkwoord.

Het lijkt mij dat het niets met het woord "niet" te maken heeft, eerder typisch voor uitdrukkingen met "ADJ zijn" (bang zijn voor, blij zijn met, tevreden zijn over (met), boos zijn). Eventueel ook voor "angst hebben" bijvoorbeeld.

Onderkennen jullie dat ook? Waar dan nog?

Zou dat een apart, "afwijkend" fenomeen zijn? Gedragen zij zich "eigenzinnig"?


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland is er weinig verschil.

De canonieke vormen zijn:
(A) Je moet niet voor die grote hond bang zijn.
(A) Ik moet aan X denken.

Echter, eveneens volledig geaccepteerd zijn inmiddels:
(B) Je moet niet bang zijn voor die grote hond.
(B) Ik moet denken aan X.

Alleen met het pistool op het hoofd zullen Nederlanders erkennen dat de A-vormen wellicht meer geaccepteerd zijn dan de B-vormen. De boel is hier namelijk behoorlijk aan het schuiven. Het is complexe materie.


----------



## bibibiben

Kleine opmerking:
"Waar dan nog?" zou in Nederland "Waar dan nog meer?" moeten luiden.


----------



## ThomasK

Dank voor het antwoord. Ik zou denken dat weinigen in Vlaanderen de canonieke vormen nog gebruiken, wel voor (A") "denken", maar niet voor (A') "bang". Het is allemaal veel relaxer geworden, denk ik.

"Waar dan nog meer": interessant om weten; ik had er niet aan gedacht, zou het kunnen schrijven, maar bij jullie is het dus "van moeten", begrijp ik... Oké...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> "Waar dan nog meer": interessant om weten; ik had er niet aan gedacht, zou het kunnen schrijven, maar bij jullie is het dus "van moeten", begrijp ik...


Zie ook: "Tot stand komen", "op gang brengen": nog andere dergelijke uitdrukkingen? Ik voel kennelijk hetzelfde onderscheid aan tussen _nog_ en _nog meer_ als bibibiben.

(En het is: interessant om _te_ weten. In een beknopte bijzin met _om_ kan _te_ nooit wegvallen.)


----------



## ThomasK

"Interessant om weten" is zeer gangbaar bij ons. Maar ja, ik lees ook deze opmerking bij onzetaal.nl: "Het is onduidelijk of we constructies met _om _+ infinitief tot de standaardtaal in België kunnen rekenen. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is in elk geval de constructie _om _+ _te_ + infinitief: _Het is mooi om te zien_." Sjonge...



Hans Molenslag said:


> Zie ook: "Tot stand komen", "op gang brengen": nog andere dergelijke uitdrukkingen? Ik voel kennelijk hetzelfde onderscheid aan tussen _nog_ en _nog meer_ als bibibiben.


Ja, hé. Ik vraag mij af of veel Vlamingen daar zwaar aan tillen. Voor mij hoeft die 'meer' gewoon niet: "Heb je nog melk?" - "Ja, hoor, ik heb er nog." (Maar dat is natuurlijk niet telbaar...)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Maar om op je vraag te antwoorden, ik merk al lang een duidelijke trend om de werkwoordelijke eindgroep zo veel mogelijk naar voren te schuiven, of andersom uitgedrukt, om bijwoordelijke bepalingen en inderdaad ook voorzetselvoorwerpen zoveel mogelijk achter de werkwoordelijke eindgroep te plaatsen. In gesproken taal valt dat niet zo op door intonatie en klemtonen, maar in geschreven taal levert het naar mijn smaak vaak een onprettige, onrustige zinsbouw op.

Het Nederlands en het Duits heten talen te zijn waarin het werkwoord helemaal achteraan komt, maar voor het Nederlands geldt dat hoe langer hoe minder.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Voor mij hoeft die 'meer' gewoon niet: "Heb je nog melk?" - "Ja, hoor, ik heb er nog."


Naar mijn taalgevoel betekent dit: _is er nog melk overgebleven_ (van de hoeveelheid waar het om gaat)? Het betekent niet: _is er niet méér melk _ (dan de hoeveelheid waar het om gaat)?


----------

